# Quelle protection pour l'iPad 4?



## Ligeard (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelle protection conseillez-vous pour protéger efficacement l'iPad 4, et qui peut également servir de support.

Après lecture de certains tests, la smart cover d'Apple ne semble pas terrible.
Cela m'embête de l'acheter pour 50.

Merci


----------



## manoir93 (4 Décembre 2012)

j'ai la smartcase  product red d'Apple, et je la trouve tres bien. elle est bien plus agréable que celle quils avaient fait pour l'ipad original. Par contre je l'ai pas vraiment testée en position verticale mais je ne pense pas que cela soit pire que la première.
Le gros défaut esthétique, cest le trou connecteur qui fait un peu gros pour un port lightning.


----------

